# Verdunstung jetzt noch??



## der trommler (24. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,Ihr lieben,
ich habe da ein Prblemchen,bei uns im Ruhrgebiet ist es am Tage noch recht warm und zu meiner Freude auch noch sehr sonnig,jedoch liegen die Temperaturen in der Nacht nahe dem 
Gefrierpunkt was mich zur annahme bringt den Wasserverlust den ich seit einiger Zeit beobachte auf Verdunstung zurückführe.Mein Teich ist nicht sonderlich groß(vieleicht ca.4-5 m2 und ca90 cm tief) täglich verliere ich ungefähr 2-3 cm Wasser.
Was meint Ihr kann es an der Verdunstung liegen oder muß ich mich im Frühling auf die Suhe nach einem Loch in der Folie machen.
Gruß Toto


----------



## laolamia (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

hallo!

also das ist wohl noch normal, grade wenn ein ufergraben dabei ist.
ueber meinem teich ist es morgens nebelig


----------



## Theo (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Moin Toto.

Ich würde mir Sorgen machen, wenn bei dem jetzigen Wetter der Wasserstand so stark abnimmt.
Bei deiner Angabe von ~5m² sind das zwischen 10-15 ltr. und das wären Werte die man im Sommer haben kann.
Ich würde den Spiegel sacken lassen und dann nachsehen.


----------



## der trommler (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

na ja 10.15 ltr. kommt nicht ganz hin habe am Samstag ca.150ltr. nachgefüllt,aber an ein Loch will ich nicht glauben der Teich ist erst ende August fertig geworden und er war dicht.
Toto ratlos


----------



## Theo (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Moin Toto.


der trommler schrieb:


> na ja 10.15 ltr. kommt nicht ganz hin habe am Samstag ca.150ltr. nachgefüllt,aber an ein Loch will ich nicht glauben


So ist es wenn man eine Null weg läßt. Ja natürlich 150 Ltr. Deshalb meinte ich ja auch das das einfach zuviel des guten ist mit der "Verdunstung".
Ich habe in deinem Profil keine Bilder gefunden und da fällt es schwer etwas auszuschließen.
Vielleicht irgendwo ein Docht? sprich eine Falte die Wasser hoch zieht? oder Kinder die mit einem Stab nach pflanzen angeln und in die Folie pieken?

Tante Edith. in deinem Profil steht Teichgröße 3X3. das sind dann sogar 90000x3cm=270ltr.


----------



## der trommler (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo Theo,also Kinder sind hier nicht vorhanden und die Kapillarsperre ist in ordnung werde morgen mal ein paar Bilder hochladen ,sch......wenn ich doch ein Loch in der Folie habe werde ich wohl im Frühling dran müssen und dann erst mal das Loch finden, das wird ja wohl auch ein Problem!
Ich könnte heulen


----------



## laolamia (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

dann lass es absinken und beobachte ob ein "endstand" erreicht wird- sollte ein loch vorhanden sein ist das finden nicht das schwerste.

mfg
marco


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo auch mal gucken ob in Falten sich das Wasser hochziehen kann, das ist ganz beliebt. 
Allerdings würde ich die Verdunstung nicht ganz so von der Hand weisen. 
Die Verdunstung ist ja nicht nur von der Temperatur sondern auch von Wind und Luftfeuchtigkeit abhängig. 
Bei Teichen in geschützten Lagen ist Wind sicherlich nicht so ein Thema, aber wenn die jetzigen Herbstwinde über den Teich wehen, dann ist das schon nicht unerheblich. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## der trommler (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Danke Wuzzel, ich fasse mich in Gedult hab ne Menge Falten und viele Fehler beim Teichbau gemacht und das wo ich eh schon nicht kann mit meiner kaputten Hand aber im Frühling geh da mal dran wenns keine Verdunstung ist


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo Toto,
ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du den Grund für den Wasserverlust findest !
Seit es so kalt geworden ist, habe ich kaum noch Verdunstung, das passt zu den Aussentemperaturen (nur noch wenig g/m³ Waserdampf in der Luft, Sommer sind es bis über 30 möglich). Ich schließe mich daher den Vorrednern an - irgendwo muss es versickern.


----------



## der trommler (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

hallo Rolf ich habe das problem das ich zwischen Tag und nachttemperatur fast 20 grad Unterschied habe deshalb kam ich auf die Idee mit der Verdunstung.
Gruß Toto


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

In der Tat geht in warme Luft mehr Wasser.
Aber wo kommt denn bei den jetzigen Temperaturschwankungen das Wasser her, was die trockene Luft der Nacht sättigt, wenn die Temperaturen tags teilweise doch noch recht hoch gehen !? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## der trommler (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Wuzzel wenn ich drüber nachdenke hast du glaube ich Recht,werde es weiter beobachten und entsprechend handeln, oh mann ich liebe meinen kleinen Teich aber soo viel Ärger.

Morgen folgen mal Bilder


----------



## Moonlight (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Ich hoffe Du hast keine Fische im Teich ...denn dann kannste nicht bis zum Frühjahr warten!

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo,

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt der thread, deswegen möcht ich euch meine meinung nicht vor endhalten 
Den ich denke auch das es sich hierbei um Verdunstung handelt und das ganz besonders wenn der Teich geschützt steht.
Das sieht man dann ganz besonders schön in dieser Jahreszeit in Form von Nebel 
Bei uns ist das gut zu beobachten, wenn wir Wind aus Osten haben steigt der Wasserspiegel nach und nach minimal, bei Westwind jedoch sinkt er rapide innerhalb von 2 -3 Tagen um 4cm. Ist es jedoch relativ Windstill (auch im Sommer) ist keine Veränderung zu beobachten.

mfg René


----------



## Limnos (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hi Toto

Wenn es ein Loch ist, dann sinkt es nicht weiter als bis zum Loch. Sind irgendwelche Schläuche zu einer Umwälzpumpe verlegt? Wenn die Kapillarsperre irgendwo nicht funktioniert, müsste dort der Boden besonders feucht sein. Aber eine Verdunstung in dieser Größenordnung halte ich in dieser Jahreszeit für ausgeschlossen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Aragorn (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo zusammen, auch ich habe sei die Temperaturen sinken starken Wasserverlust. Bisher konnte ich noch kein Loch feststellen. Ich werde jetzt noch mal Wasser nachfüllen und dann noch mal auf die Suche gehen. Da ich Fische i Teich überwintern muss kann ich nicht mehr lange warten.

Gruß  Frank


----------



## ChristianB (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo,

auch ich habe hier im Ruhrgebiet starken Wasserverlust. ca. 5-7 cm in den letzten 1,5 Wochen.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen normal ist, da, zumindest bei mir, der Filter noch läuft und die Wasseroberfläche bewegt ist.

Gruß Christian


----------



## wateryucca (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hi,
habe/hatte auch immer das Problem-bis mir ein alter Hase vom Poolbau elklärt hat, dass in 

kalten klaren Nächten 

sehr viel Verdunstung stattfindet.-mehr als bei warmen Wetter im Sommer.

LG Karen


----------



## koifischfan (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*



> Den ich denke auch das es sich hierbei um Verdunstung handelt und das ganz besonders wenn der Teich geschützt steht.
> Das sieht man dann ganz besonders schön in dieser Jahreszeit in Form von Nebel


 Seit Wochen muß ich kein Wasser mehr nachfüllen, und wir wohnen sehr geschützt. Mitten im Wald.

Nebel entsteht, wenn Wasser verdunstet? Das ist doch  ein Zusammenspiel von Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temperatur. 

Zum Beispiel habe ich aktuell eine Außentemperatur von 8,3 Grad und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von 93 %. Der Taupunkt liegt bei 7,2 Grad.
Sinkt jetzt die Temperatur auf 7,2, kondensiert die feuchte Luft -> Nebel.


----------



## Limnos (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hi

Das mit dem Nebel ist ein Trugschluss. Nebel ist nur besser sichtbar, als gasförmiges Wasser. Wenn Wasser normal verdunstet, ist dieser Vorgang unsichtbar, da echter Wasserdampf, also gasförmiges Wasser unsichtbar ist. Wenn wir es als das sehen, was volkstümlich als Dampf bezeichnet wird, sind es schon wieder winzige Tröpfchen, also Wasser im flüssigen Zustand. Ich bezweifle auch die Ansicht des "alten Hasen", dass in kalten Nächten mehr verdunstet. Luft kann umso mehr Wasser aufnehmen, je wärmer sie ist, je bewegter sie ist, und je geringer der Luftdruck ist. In einer Sauna, wo man gerade aufgegossen hat, zeigt ein Hygrometer nur wenige % Luftfeuchtigkeit, da diese heiße Luft weitaus mehr aufnehmen könnte. Deshalb redet man auch nicht von absoluter Luftfeuchtigkeit (also: sounsoviel g Wasser / liter Luft, sondern von relativer Luftfeuchtigkeit.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Nebel entsteht, wenn Wasser verdunstet? Das ist doch  ein Zusammenspiel von Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temperatur.
> 
> Zum Beispiel habe ich aktuell eine Außentemperatur von 8,3 Grad und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von 93 %. Der Taupunkt liegt bei 7,2 Grad.
> Sinkt jetzt die Temperatur auf 7,2, kondensiert die feuchte Luft -> Nebel.



Genau, und dann müßte aber die Luft irgend wann keine Luftfeuchtigkeit mehr endhalten , ist ja alles kondensiert zu Nebel und damit kleine tröpfchen 
Oder Verdunstet dann doch wieder Wasser an der noch warmen Wasseroberfläsche von Gewässern. Grübel Grübel

mfg René


----------



## Aragorn (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Und wo kann jetzt das Problem liegen? Mehrere habe gerade jetzt vermehrten Wasserverlust. Ich mache mir Sorgen ob ich jetzt noch auf Lechsuche gehen muss, auch ich verliebe in einer Woche ca. 5-7cm Wasser. Mir hilft leider die Physik nicht weiter(hab ich wohl in der Schule gefehlt).


----------



## der trommler (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*



Aragorn schrieb:


> Und wo kann jetzt das Problem liegen? Mehrere habe gerade jetzt vermehrten Wasserverlust. Ich mache mir Sorgen ob ich jetzt noch auf Lechsuche gehen muss, auch ich verliebe in einer Woche ca. 5-7cm Wasser. Mir hilft leider die Physik nicht weiter(hab ich wohl in der Schule gefehlt).



Hallo in die Runde,
genau das frage ich mich auch, hier sind zu unterschiedliche Meinungen,ich werde jetzt bis Frühling einfach abwarten und dann mal weitersehen.
Ps,Fische habe ich keine im Teich
Gruß Toto


----------



## juerg_we (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

hallo,
habe heute mal bei mir geschaut,es fehlen 1cm(ca650liter) in 4 wochen ,aber momentan noch keine pflanzen(bei uns sagt man dann"komplett noch plott"),also noch im rahmen denke ich.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## lollo (9. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*



der trommler schrieb:


> ich werde jetzt bis Frühling einfach abwarten und dann mal weitersehen.



Hallo,

ich würde nicht so lange warten, du solltest den Rand deiner Folie schon vorher mal kontrollieren. Nicht das dir das gleiche blüht, wie ich es hinter mir habe.
Klick mal hier da kannst du meinen Wasserverlust finden.


----------



## Aragorn (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Wie findet man am besten ein Loch in dedr Folie?


----------



## Annett (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo Frank.

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16752


----------



## underfrange (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Ich habe zur Zeit das selbe Problem. Im Sommer hatte ich keinen so starken wasserverlust wie jetzt..... Oh man Aber von jetzt auch nachher ein Loch? naja warten und hoffen...


----------



## Annett (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo.

Meint Ihr nicht, dass es extrem unwahrscheinlich ist, dass x User jetzt fast zeitgleich ein frisches Loch im Teich haben?

Auch bei uns fehlt allerhand Wasser im Teich. Es hat seit einigen Wochen kaum geregnet... 
So wie es aussieht, muss ich den Teich diesmal sogar aus der Trinkwasserleitung auffüllen oder eben so lassen und hoffen, dass bald mehr von oben kommt. Wir haben ja keine Fische im Teich, denen 7 oder 10 cm weniger Wasser evtl. schaden würden...


----------



## underfrange (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Ja das stimmt schon Annett, aber im Sommer hatte ich nicht so viel Verdunstung wie jetzt im Teich fehlt....


----------



## Karl der Koi (11. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo,

sagt mal, wie kommt ihr auf den Dreh das im Sommer bzw. warme Luft mehr Wasser in gasförmiger Form aufnehmen kann ? trugschluß !

Die Verdunstung ist in dieser Jahreszeit am Höchsten, da das Teichwasser wärmer als die Außenluft ist. Somit ist die Verdunstung am Höchsten. Verdunstungsraten von den genannten Zentimetern sind bzw. können absolut normal angesehen werden.

Bei ner Überdachung hättet Ihr dann ne Tropfsteinhöle und trotzdem müßte das Wasser nachgefüllt werden.

viele Grüße


----------



## Moonlight (12. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*



Karl der Koi schrieb:


> Bei ner Überdachung hättet Ihr dann ne Tropfsteinhöle und trotzdem müßte das Wasser nachgefüllt werden.




Hmmm, das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Tropfsteinhöhle - Ja, Verlust und Nachfüllen - Nein.

Mein Teich ist abgedeckt und es bildet sich ne Menge Kondensat an den Platten. Tropft aber in den Teich zurück. Wasserverlust hab ich keinen, außer ich pumpe ab 

Mandy


----------



## Aragorn (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Ich habe jetzt noch mal Wasser nachgefüllt und hoffe das es nur Verdunstung war/ist.


----------



## Aragorn (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Letzten Sonntag (13.11.) habe ich Wasser nachgefüllt, bis jetzt habe ich ca. 7 cm Wasser verloren. Das bei einer Fläche von ca. 12 qm (6X2 Meter).


----------



## underfrange (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Ich habe keinen so starken Verlust mehr. Habe am Sa wieder voll aufgefüllt. Habe aber auch schon eine kleine Eisschicht im flachen bereich.


----------



## Theo (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Moin Frank


Aragorn schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag (13.11.) habe ich Wasser nachgefüllt, bis jetzt habe ich ca. 7 cm Wasser verloren.).



Das kann niemals Verdunstung sein  (es sei denn du heizt das Wasser auf angenehme 22C°).
Mein Teich hat eine Fläche von knapp 30m² und ist voll bis zum vorgesehenen Überlauf.
Geregnet hat es die letzten Tage nicht so das kein Wasser von aussen dazu gekommen ist.
Da muß einfach was faul sein bei deiner Anlage.


----------



## Annett (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Verdunstung jetzt noch??*

Hallo.

Wir haben seit Wochen nicht mehr nachgefüllt und zusätzlich haben wir einen durstigen Ufergraben am Teich. Allerdings scheint der Wasserstand bei ca. 7 cm unter normaler Höhe zu stagnieren. Ob dann die Ufermatte nicht mehr zieht?  Muss ich wirklich mal nachsehen.

Wenn ich dazu komme, werde ich am WE auffüllen. Hoffentlich ist der Schlauch dann auch eisfrei.


----------

